# Probably a dumb question, but .. (oil related).



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 91 Stanza, and I just had to put a new (from a salvage yard) engine in it. It appears it has a leak, either the pan, or some where around the pan (the back and right side of the pan have a bit of oil on it, doesnt look like its coming from the chain cover or anything, at least im praying its not). 

either way, im having to check my oil to make sure its not low until I can get to my mechanic to have him check out the leak. but im still learning a lot about cars. Ive always been told to check the oil when the engine is cold. i read in the book that your supposed to let the engine get to running temp and then turn it off and let it cool down a bit, so it drains the oil back into the pan. so i have two questions

1- how long does it really take for the oil to drain back in the pan.. 
2- how are you really supposed to check it? wait until the engine is cold or the way the book says? 

thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry no one has answered you yet but I will do that for you now.

You can check either when it is warm or cold. The dipstick can get too hot to where it doesn't measure the level correctly, but that is easily solved by slightly cooling the dipstick. You can check the oil level just a couple of minutes after you turn the car off without any issues because it should be close. I recommend checking it cold that way it is the most accurate. First pull the dipstick out, wipe it off, reinsert it, and then pull it out to check the level.

Troy


----------

